

Ask HN: How to get a job as an iOS Developer? - Zelphyr

I have over 15 years experience as a web developer and after teaching myself some iOS development I find it a refreshing challenge. However, I have no work experience with iOS development.  How does one get started?<p>Is developing an app and getting it published to the App Store sufficient?<p>I'm especially interested stories about how you got your first iOS development job particularly if you come from a similar background.
======
coryl
Why get a job as an iOS developer when you can be your own boss as an indie
dev? (Unless you truly crave the structure and stability).

I learned iOS development (and OOP programming for the first time ever) 8
months ago, and I make the same amount I'd make as a marketing/business
salary, WITHOUT having to go to work.

However let it be noted that it's not as simple as releasing a good app. The
app ecosystem is like a game, and like all games, you must play, practice, and
study it to be good.

~~~
Zelphyr
That would be ideal but its something I have to transition to of course. My
family has this nasty habit of wanting to eat and stuff... :)

The reason I would like to get a iOS dev job at first is for experience. Sure
I could do it on the side and do web dev during the day but then I'm not
getting as much exposure to iOS code as I would be were I using it in my day
job.

------
rookadook
I'm in the exact same boat. About 15 years of web development experience, and
I feel the exact same way about iOS development. Challenging, fun and new. My
wife and I have a couple of apps in the App Store, but nothing too intense.
Would love to hear some advice from others who started off with web
development and moved to iOS development full time.

------
jamesjguthrie
I got my first job by e-mailing 5 local development companies with a straight
to the point, no nonsense e-mail. I said I've been doing it as a hobby, I'd
like to get a job in the industry, could I be of any use to you. Straight away
I got 3 replies. Now I'm doing freelance work from home, earning more per hour
than I ever have.

------
Zelphyr
Found this blog post which has interesting ideas:

[http://www.hollance.com/2012/01/freelance-iphone-
developer-o...](http://www.hollance.com/2012/01/freelance-iphone-developer-
one-year-later/)

------
DamagedProperty
Since your in Denver I hope you are going to the 360idev conference. It's a
great place to meet other devs, develop great relationships, learn new things
AND find potential work.

------
ssylee
If you're interested in making more money with iOS apps, hit me up at stanley
at sysil dot com, and I'd love to chat with you privately.

------
chime
> Is developing an app and getting it published to the App Store sufficient?

Not sufficient but it is pretty much necessary.

~~~
tstegart
I would agree. or at the very least, a client's app in the App Store who is
willing to say good things about you.

------
nanananabatman
Where are you located? I'm currently looking for a developer to code my app.

~~~
Zelphyr
Denver, CO

